# What "made you" furry?



## Gavrill (Nov 20, 2008)

Just wondering. For me, it was pokemorphs. So incredibly awesome.

Well, that and my therianism....I started looking at suits and it just clicked, somehow. 

This can be either what got you into the fandom or the thing that made you realize you liked yiffy art.


----------



## Stevie_Vickers (Nov 20, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Just wondering. For me, it was pokemorphs. So incredibly awesome.
> 
> Well, that and my therianism....I started looking at suits and it just clicked, somehow.
> 
> This can be either what got you into the fandom or the thing that made you realize you liked yiffy art.



Oh man, Pokemorphs. When I was ten years old, I had a notebook full of Pokemorph drawings (mostly Ninetales and Persian) before I knew what they were. I wish I hadn't thrown out my old sketchbooks.

I was really into the Redwall book series when I was growing up and had a general interest in anthropomorphic animals before that. Pokemon really drew me in, as did the Star Fox series and the Sonic the Hedehog games. I was the kid who insisted on watching the Lion King over and over and over when I was growing up as well. I didn't know that this stuff fell under the 'furry' label until I was fourteen or so, and I shyed away for a long time because a lot of people on the web had this major hate-on for furries for some reason. I got over it, so...yeah. There's my story.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 20, 2008)

What made me furrie? It has to be what the fandom encompasses. A place for creativity, and awesome anthro-animal art, and the costumes, so amazing! When I found this I knew it was me. That was 8 years ago...I'm still furrie.


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 20, 2008)

Hmm... To be honest, I'm pretty sure it was Lucario (Pokemon), or Kimahri (Final Fantasy X). I think they also turned me bi. Maybe not. Who knows? My memory isn't that good.


----------



## TifosiFox (Nov 20, 2008)

For me it had to be Starfox 64, Nintendo's best game ever!


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 20, 2008)

Bloody Roar...nuff said
and a friend of mines say Im like a Therian


----------



## TH-Violinist (Nov 20, 2008)

uhm, life? yeah, that and Disney.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm surprised how much the media actually makes people furry then turns around and says they're bad...


----------



## TH-Violinist (Nov 20, 2008)

how do you figure the media makes them? [[ not to say the media doesn't act hypocritical, or contradict itself. ]]


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 20, 2008)

TH-Violinist said:


> how do you figure the media makes them? [[ not to say the media doesn't act hypocritical, or contradict itself. ]]



I think she means more like television, and movies. When stuff like Redwall Abbey(the cartoon series), Disney Movies, and so forth fill our past it's no wonder some of us ended up furrie.

But the same portal that helped create us also demonizes it. I can see where she is getting at.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 20, 2008)

CSI tells us that furry is some freaky fetish community.
Disney says "anthros are a-ok!" 

I hope that makes sense...


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 20, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> CSI tells us that furry is some freaky fetish community.
> Disney says "anthros are a-ok!"
> 
> I hope that makes sense...



It also tells us, that lions and meerkats and warthogs sing songs together, hounds and foxes can be best friends, and that mermaids can turn human and back.

Lawl now that I think about it.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 20, 2008)

I DIDN'T CHOOSE TO BE FURRY

I WAS BORN THIS WAY


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 20, 2008)

batman beyond.


----------



## Magikian (Nov 20, 2008)

Saw a furry. Went 'Oh, that's kinda cool'. Found the fandom. Interesting story, huh?


----------



## enchantedtoast (Nov 20, 2008)

I blame Disney. <3


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 20, 2008)

Therianism.


----------



## Sernion (Nov 20, 2008)

Most likely my childhood environment. I used to live in mountains with my grandparents and dozens of dogs. Had so much fun back then. 
Also, some animated movies.


----------



## wolf_fur (Nov 20, 2008)

it would take too long to fully explain it so long story short,it was the lambaxes!!!!!
but rely thinking about it iv always ben a furry


----------



## WolfTailz (Nov 20, 2008)

For me it started as an obsession with wolves.  Then I watched Disney again when I was 13.  I found anthro wolves online.  Then I became obsessed with Lion King.  Watched a program on g4 about furries.  Loved the suits.  Found other pictures of furries online.   Fell in love with the art.  Found Fa.  Now I am a full blown furry but still new and a little confused on the fandom.  I love most of the fandom but no offense, some people take it too far.


----------



## WolfTailz (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh and now am a furry at age 15 =)


----------



## wolf_fur (Nov 20, 2008)

yay... me 2
>,<


----------



## Tazzin (Nov 20, 2008)

I guess I've always been furry. When I was little, I always watched movies like The Lion King, preferred stuffed animals over other toys, and when my mom told/read  me stories I imagined the characters as anthro animals.


----------



## Kuro-chan (Nov 20, 2008)

Anthro-type movies and books. Ever since I can remember I've been drawing clothes on animal drawings, pretending to be an animal, drawing (really really bad) anthros and writing about animals who acted human.

Something about this fandom called to me, and I still kind of consider myself as having one foot in the door.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 21, 2008)

My old friend Kovu (I forget what he changed his name to, but used to be Kovu), told me about it after we played on Runescape for awhile, and I found out I had been a furry for years, long before I even knew about it. So I was like...Sweet, I guess I found my classification.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 21, 2008)

TifosiFox said:


> For me it had to be Starfox 64, Nintendo's best game ever!


 
Same here man...curse you Star Fox!!!


----------



## Nathyn (Nov 21, 2008)

I did it because I just wanted to be popular.
please someone get this...


----------



## nachoboy (Nov 21, 2008)

i don't really know. i've always really liked animals, sometimes more than people [i'm pretty good at being shy and bad at social interactions], and i think seeing movies like The Lion King and Disney's Robin Hood, and then cartoons like SWAT Kats and Rocky and Bullwinkle, and then comic book characters like Mr. Tawny and Usagi Yojimbo only expedited the process.

when i heard from a friend about furries, i was like, "oh, people with similar interests! why not?"


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 21, 2008)

south syde fox said:


> Same here man...curse you Star Fox!!!



Cocky little freaks >:O


----------



## Tycho (Nov 21, 2008)

For me?

Disney's Robin Hood, pretty sure.  Introduced me to the whole idea of anthropomorphic animals at a pretty young age.  Initially the draw to anthros was a "wow that would be cool if I was a fox-person" type of thing, more about the novelty of the integration of human and animal form into what I perceived to be a better form.  Later on the whole thing also took on a sexual side, especially when I first saw DarkStalkers with Talbain and Felicia.  First contact with the fandom for me was when I was looking for porn of Felicia.

I'm guessing I sound so stereotypical it isn't even funny.  But it is what it is.


----------



## UKtehwhitewolf (Nov 21, 2008)

It's all Disney's fault.

Really though...I don't know. I just "discovered" the internet, found a pic of an anthro dog or cat or something, thought it was completely awesome, then saw CSI with all the fursuits, thought that the suits were just as awesome, finally found out what "furry" was.
"Ohhh, NOW I get it!"


----------



## Lyon-Blizzard (Nov 21, 2008)

Randomly found a furry site loved it and joined the site and here i am =3


----------



## Yevon (Nov 21, 2008)

Uhhh, I am know for drawing a bunch of random things.  then i get to college, meet furries and there like "Hey your a good artist, draw me anthro," and in my sweet niave freshman year (last year...) i said "sure, what anthro?"  One thing lead to another, then my furry friends discoved i look like a hamster, then I am like, "wow, I am a furry!"  Now i am working on an Ironclaw (anthro RPG) campain and working on a comic series anthro style, whoot fandom XD


----------



## Thatch (Nov 21, 2008)

I was browsing some comics and I encountered a yiffy one. Then I found out that anthro porn was good, so I typed "yiff" in google, which directed me to YS and later here.


Seriously, I am in this for the pron.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 21, 2008)

For me it growing up on Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, Disney, and the Looney Toons.

Then I enjoyed movies with animal transformation like Cat People.

This led to TF art, which led to Anthro TF art, which led to furry art.

Everything came full circle it seems.


----------



## Takun (Nov 21, 2008)

Ummmmm I wonder if being gay has anything to do with mine.  It's definitely the reason I stuck around long enough to care.  Also, I'm a complete pushover for animals.  I have three cats and oh my god they are cuddly.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 21, 2008)

I simply accidently stumbled on Yiffstar and found some of the art there very appealing and realized I was a furry from there.


----------



## brrrr (Nov 21, 2008)

Tough question. 


Probably any anthro I found cute throughout my younger years. Disney, Warner Bros, etc etc


----------



## Talvi (Nov 21, 2008)

Disney, Pokemon and major boredom.


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (Nov 21, 2008)

I have always kind of had an interest in antros, I just never knew what they were called. I also had a tail obsession when I was younger ( still kind of do lol) and then when I watched the 10th kingdom and saw the character Wolf... well that prety much pushed me over the edge.


----------



## ZomgPwn (Nov 21, 2008)

Ive always LOVED animals, my whole life. I never really got into the Disney movies much, since I watched them so many times as a little kid that I got bored of them. But my friend told me to read the Redwall books, and I became OBSESSED with them. A few years later, one of my friends told me he was a furry, and I was too embarrassed to ask what it meant, so I Googled it. At first I thought it was kinda weird, but interesting. Then I kinda started to like the idea of it after I Googled it more and thought about it. I realized it seems to describe me somehow, so now I'm a furry and I love it! ^^


----------



## evilteddybear (Nov 21, 2008)

Easog. Easog made me a furry.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 21, 2008)

What made me furry? Well cartoons, the internet, and not smoking anymore. When you stop smoking you'll find stuff out about yourself you never knew before.


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 21, 2008)

I officially joined the fandom this past September.  But after more navel gazing and reflection, I'm pretty sure its all Anne McCarffry's fault.  When I was 10, I read all of the (then) available Dragon Riders/Harpers of Pern series.  I wanted to be Ruth so baddly....Later on, I found that the Otter was my totem.  Tool-using, amphibian, smart....some might say cheeky.  

When I reconnected with the fandom 31 years later, it just clicked.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 21, 2008)

I guess anthro-dragons.  Can't really say what made me Furry.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Nov 21, 2008)

The biggest influence was Disney for sure, and Robin Hood was the first movie with anthros I watched.


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 21, 2008)

the movie Animalympics in the um....um.....1980

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2Zs3607vQs

http://www.keyframeonline.com/Animation/Animalympics/434/

This pushed me over the edge.  Awesome toonage from the day.


Ok so im an old wolf, I however refuse to grow up.  And im gonna stay young or die trying.


----------



## Takun (Nov 21, 2008)

evilteddybear said:


> Easog. Easog made me a furry.



Poor you.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 21, 2008)

The Hobbit.  Smaug should have killed everyone in the book.  If he had, I would have been happy.  That he was killed pissed me off.

Even since then, I've been fond of dragons.  But 3-4 years later, when a friend of mind drew a rather cute dragon smiling, I realized _*how*_ fond of dragons I'd become!

I've been a fur ever since.  (Howbeit in the closet.)


----------



## Cygnus421 (Nov 21, 2008)

This is the one thing ill never figure out.  I just discovered the fandom one day, and became straight-up obsessed with anthro art.  

I think i can attribute it to my love of anthro characters as a child.  I guess part of me never got over the love of them, and it trancended into my furryness


----------



## Wolf-Fang (Nov 22, 2008)

Im sure some of you have seen Digimon adventure 2 i think it was, i just really tought the whole thing about people transforming into animal-like digimon was just so cool ^_^


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Nov 22, 2008)

For me, it was transformation art.  I guess I stumbled on the fandom right about the time I started looking at TF art.


----------



## Ikaeru (Nov 23, 2008)

*I like pie.*

I have three assumptions on what drew me into the idea of "Furry."

I'm pretty sure I've been that way since about second-grade. I say that because back then, I drew and sold (for dimes which I then purchased gushers with) pictures of the same large-breasted pink anthro-cat for all the time in second grade... 

Possible Explanation 1: Shema, and most likely, the rest of the Kattas from Quest For Glory 2: Trial by Fire.(Most likely. I played that game a LOT... and everyone was a katta. Childhood crushes on furries usually don't end well, either.)

Possible Explanation 2: The Sonic the Hedgehog Comic. That skunk-dude. He was awesome. I thought he was one of the coolest character's I'd ever seen.

Possible Explanation 3: Animal Planet. I watched a lot of it.

Most likely, it's a combination of the three, but, meh.


----------



## cobaltcrimson (Nov 23, 2008)

i knew a bunch of furries in art school back in 1997 but never really asked them about it but like anthro art, then i hung out with a local she wolf and her friends and we figured out i was a cat just the way i behaved. so now i'm a shapeshifting cat that loves to cuddle LOL.


----------



## WolfTailz (Nov 24, 2008)

wolf_fur said:


> yay... me 2
> >,<




Ha I am two days older than you XD


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 24, 2008)

Other explanation of my furriness.

Using genetic splicing and memory/personality reprogramming.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 24, 2008)

Wolf-Fang said:


> Im sure some of you have seen Digimon adventure 2 i think it was, i just really tought the whole thing about people transforming into animal-like digimon was just so cool ^_^


Gods I loved that show...


----------



## kjmars63 (Nov 24, 2008)

a combination of many things, cartoons never really drove me into it. the first time i was alone with internet access, it grew from there.


----------



## Volray (Nov 24, 2008)

What "made me" furry? Honestly, it was following a link to Fur Affinity that made me furry.

Not very exciting.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Nov 24, 2008)

for me if i had to bring it down to one thing it would be that picture of the dogs playing poker. that picture is awsome


----------



## byssej (Nov 24, 2008)

Now that I think about it, I've been furry since... before or around second grade? That was when my friend came and said "Hey let's play animals!"

I've been a furry ever since.


----------



## wolf_fur (Nov 24, 2008)

WolfTailz said:


> Ha I am two days older than you XD



dam you


----------



## Defiant (Nov 24, 2008)

I have probably been one since I was about 10. Just never knew whatit was or existed. Here I am 30 and only been into it for about 5 years now. Oh well. Had to have been all of the cartoons with walking talking animals in it. What else can I say? Other than it took CSI (which shocked the shit out of me) to show me it existed.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 25, 2008)

1. Socially inept group of people
2. Every fetish under the rainbow
3. Complete perverts (which isn't a bad thing) that flaunt it at every opportunity (Which is)
4. An overall easily trolled, over-reactive group
5. A tendency to take the most trivial things seriously and the most serious things trivially.
6. A particular brand of individual that gets off on a item commonly used for infants
7. A massive conglomeration of people of so many varying types they will never get along

.........Oh wait that's a list of reasons I won't be one D:


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 25, 2008)

I woke up one day and decided it was so.


----------



## Azure (Nov 25, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> 1. Socially inept group of people
> 2. Every fetish under the rainbow
> 3. Complete perverts (which isn't a bad thing) that flaunt it at every opportunity (Which is)
> 4. An overall easily trolled, over-reactive group
> ...


Bingo.  I appreciate art, not a fandom.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 25, 2008)

As long as I can remember (like age 3-4, I shit you not) I've always had a interest in it. At around ages 9+ I was slightly sexually attracted to things such as like, spyro. And at around age 11-ish I found porn of things like that and it just kinda been what I liked. I guess if I wanted too I wouldn't be able to not be a furry, I found others (on forums and chats) at age 12 and since I found out there was others I've been a part of it and had my fursona.

I guess what brought me over was... I have no idea, I always was over. But if I -had- to pin it on -something- I would guess spyro, even though he wasn't around until I was 9 and I was a 'furry' before then.


----------



## Runeaddyste (Nov 25, 2008)

Inari85 said:


> For me it growing up on Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, Disney, and the Looney Toons.
> 
> Then I enjoyed movies with animal transformation like Cat People.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you TMHT, you have left a turtle shaped scar on my mind.

mix between TMHT and a couple of episodes of totally spies... I know, i watch anything. I even cry at chick flicks.
Most recently, i'd say the Island of Dr Mareax


----------



## Zweihander (Nov 25, 2008)

When I was but a boy, I played a game called Bucky O'hare on my NES. (yeah, I'm old. Sue me) I always declared myself as Deadeye, a 4 armed duck with a bionic eye. So, yeah. That's what made me furry.


----------



## Reiko (Nov 25, 2008)

Same as Rilvor and Lemurboi. Some people in this fandom can actually draw good, so I appreciate their talent and enjoy looking at their works.


----------



## Miles_Rose (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, to start with, before I discovered what a furry was I was havily obsessed with Lion King (You can't count how many Nala and Simba plushies I have) a huge Fan of The Sonic The Hedgehog Series, Disney fan (Besides Disney Channel) animal lover, Tail envyer ( I love tails!) Pokefan and Digifan. I remember looking up Digimon on Google and I stumbled across YS. Soon after I learned what a furry was and became one!


----------



## Kingman (Nov 25, 2008)

Maybe Wing Commander's Kilrathi put the notion in my head, then anime's like Outlaw Star with Aisha...then my friends Dusty and Heckfire kinda pulled me right into it. Plus when I started my sprite comics, a part cat, part human idea appealed to me, and it became me so to speak...I guess I blame a lot of things.


----------



## Wreth (Nov 25, 2008)

A furry is something you discover you are, not something you become =^_^=


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 25, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> A furry is something you discover you are, not something you become =^_^=



............................................________
....................................,.-â€˜â€...................``~.,
.............................,.-â€...................................â€œ-.,
.........................,/...............................................â€:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:â€........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....â€œ~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....â€~,_........â€œ~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......â€=,_.......â€œ-,_.......,.-~-,},.~â€;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......â€=-._......â€œ;,,./`..../â€............../
...,,,___.\`~,......â€œ~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-â€
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\
Seriously....


----------



## Alblaka (Nov 25, 2008)

"Wut, cool, Sonic Porn!"
*searching more*
"Hey, a site for cartoon porn"
*registering*
"Oh yeah, a fur section with Krystal!"
"A fur site? ARGH. It's down..."
*after one month of conitinued and sucessless tries to reach FA*
"Hmmm,. maybe is something in the forum..."
*reading*
"WUT, i'm a furry, lol..."

That's my story ^^
Changed massviely since that, but my life rocks ^^


----------



## Jojo (Nov 25, 2008)

Hahaha, well I've been a furry for around 8-9 years. It all started back when I was 7[do the math and you get my age c;] I remember running across an anthro picture and thinking, "Wow! This is really cool!" From there I would browse VCL nearly everyday[yea..LOL thats a pretty bad site for a 7yr old] finally when I was around 10 I created my first fursona, which has changed alot over the years as did my general personality.~


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Nov 25, 2008)

I Discovered anthro at at 10, 4 yrs ago, i discovered the fandom 2.5 yrs ago, and been fully in the fandom since 2 yrs


----------



## jayhusky (Nov 25, 2008)

Went to deviantart, found some arts and found a link to FA, shadowed the fandom for a bit and then joined and BAM!!! Insta-FurryDom..


----------



## Phineas (Nov 25, 2008)

Hm. I guess I just developed an interest for it one fateful day XD

I suppose the major impetus was this audio file a friend of mine found that hypnotizes you into seeing and feeling yourself as a furry. This friend tried it with great success, and he spoke ecstatically about it for weeks afterwards. Being the curious fellow I am, I tried it myself. Unfortunately, I never really got it to work, even though I tried upwards of thirty times. This must have planted some sort of subconscious seed, as the idea of being an anthropomorphic seemed to get more appealing with every listen. I'm sure I would have become a fur with or without that hypnosis thing, but I certainly have no regrets


----------



## Defiant (Nov 25, 2008)

Zoopedia , something you discover you  , not something you become? I beg to differ. I can't say I ALWAYS was one. SOme things sparked my interest here and there. I was never one to search EVERYTHING on the internet. I knew there was bad shit out there I DID NOT want to see. I DO NOT look at porn. It's a waste of time. Maybe thats why I never found this sooner? I was never obsessed with animal game characters. I liked a lot of disney movies and other cartoons containing anthro characters.
   I slowly got into furry after CSI (and much eye and brain bleach). I learned more and got into it more. But the more I learned and the more I saw the more I saw I was not like a LOT of them. I am NOT the stereotypical furry.
   It took some discovering and becoming. It was not one or the other for me.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Nov 26, 2008)

I started watching more furry artists than not on deviant art and found this place a little after. Now I don't even visit DA anymore. I think Space Jam back in the day really did it for me, though.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 26, 2008)

I drew something like furry when i was little, i drew it cuz i sucked at anime. I still do.


----------



## fruitcake (Nov 26, 2008)

Personally, I think I have always been "furry." I have always loved anthropomorphic animals, plushies, mascot costumes, and drawing.

... but I didn't come into "furry awareness" until 2004. I was absentmindedly doodling in class and an acquaintance of mine leaned over, saw the anthro fox I had been drawing and said, "Are you a furry?" And I said... "Um... no?" I had no idea what she meant by it, but I didn't bother to ask for an explanation.

That afternoon, I popped on the internet... and then I realised: Oh, wait a minute... I AM A FURRY.


----------



## Lupinrager (Nov 26, 2008)

in childhood, it was cartoons like Disney's Robin Hood, Swat Kats and some Hannah barbera Cartoons, and The Lion King

By 2001-2003, I was really into Werewolves, (and found gay werewolf porn, which I thoroughly enjoyed) 

In 2003, my sister gave me a comic; "Havoc Inc" and she was the first person I've heard use the term furry, like that. So got interested, started sketching, drawing. Searching through sites on the net, found more porn. DA, furnation, porn, story porn, found FA through a link for porn, and eventually got the balls to join up. 

So it's pretty much mostly the porn. 
and the cartoons...


----------



## Taekel (Nov 26, 2008)

I blame Google and the furry I saw when I was around 7. XD


----------



## Werevixen (Nov 26, 2008)

Freya Crescent back in 1999.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Nov 26, 2008)

In September of 2006, I was in the bookstore at the mall.  I found this book called "Freaks!: How to Draw Fantastic Fantasy Creatures" and it was enchanting to look at.  Even though wasn't quite interested in the book at first and put it back on the shelf, I started having fancies of the anthros of Freaks!  I began to become intrigued by the whole concept.  I eventually bought the book at began drawing my own fantastic fantasy anthros.

I finally became so interested in the whole thing that I started researching with the word "anthropomorphic".  That was when I came upon the Wikipedia article for "furry".  In the early months of 2007, I joined deviantART and began uploading my works for people to see.  When I joined a furry chat on dA in the spring, I was asked what my species was.  I said "African Wild Dog" (a species I had learned about through Freaks!).  The name Gushousekai became that of my fursona.

I progressed toward greater furriness in the coming months.  In the summer, I joined Fur Affinity and met more furiends.  I even began making a friendship with a furry from Georgia named Aelius after stumbling upon his Tenefer Eos picture on July 2nd, 2007 (I actually discovered him in May, saw a few of his pictures, then forgot about him until that day).  He is the best friend I ever had and would be the best I'd ever meet offline.  I learned that he attended Anthrocon every year and that led me to going the following summer, two weeks after I graduated high school.  It wasn't just to meet Aelius there that I wanted to go; I wanted to meet real furries and have experiences within the furry community.  I did meet Aelius there and he met me and my mom, sister, littlest step-sister, and cousin.  THIS WAS THE VACATION OF MY LIFE!

I guess you could say I'm a full-fledged furry by now, having drawn anthro art, made furry friends, watch videos of furries on YouTube, worn a fursuit, and attended the largest furry convention in the world (bonus points for that, I say).  It all took two years to get to where I am today.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 26, 2008)

v This


----------



## Seas (Nov 26, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> A furry is something you discover you are, not something you become =^_^=



Basically this.
My 'fursona' was a closely connected fantasy character for me, and when entering the fandom so to say, he got a 'fursona' title to him.


----------



## Defiant (Nov 27, 2008)

The more I read here , it seems my version of what has made me a furry is somewhat blurred. 
   I think I know what has made me one. This place has so much info and willing to share info. SUch a great group of people here.


----------



## Nikolai (Nov 27, 2008)

The Webomics Gene Catlow, Jack, 2Kinds, and Lackadaisy. In that order. Plain and simple.

My fursona was based on what I've observed around animals around me, and what fit me best.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 27, 2008)

Stevie_Vickers said:


> Oh man, Pokemorphs. When I was ten years old, I had a notebook full of Pokemorph drawings (mostly Ninetales and Persian) before I knew what they were. I wish I hadn't thrown out my old sketchbooks.
> 
> I was really into the Redwall book series when I was growing up and had a general interest in anthropomorphic animals before that. Pokemon really drew me in, as did the Star Fox series and the Sonic the Hedehog games. I was the kid who insisted on watching the Lion King over and over and over when I was growing up as well. I didn't know that this stuff fell under the 'furry' label until I was fourteen or so, and I shyed away for a long time because a lot of people on the web had this major hate-on for furries for some reason. I got over it, so...yeah. There's my story.



are we long lost brothers or something... 'cuz mine is similar... only i heard it was pokemon.... not pokemorphs... and i think we are born furry... so... yea. my $2 (inflation dude... lol)


----------



## PixiesKitty (Nov 27, 2008)

Daddy raepz and buttsecks


----------



## Defiant (Nov 27, 2008)

PixiesKitty , WHAT THE F***! NOt even remotely funny. EVen I have my line of what not to cross. I hope you are joking. ANd I in no way see how you could be serious. There's no need of that.


----------



## SiriusTheWolfhound (Nov 27, 2008)

Hmmm...I always have been attached to animals, especially canines. In fact, when I was younger (around 7) I thought I was a wolf trapped in a human body. Eventually through writing, and having not heard of furries, i started making stories where I got transformed into a feral, anthropomorphic wolf. Gawd, when I was fifteen, sixteen, I was obsessivly researchin wolves to get to the bottom of their nobel nature. eventually I was called a furfag from one of my stories, found the fandom...contemplated...and then joined it. 

To put it short, I always was a furry, but I didn't take up that title till I joined the comunity. I already had a fursona to boot before I joined. I'm otherkin, and it is now an integral part of my spirituality. Also, furries are fun, cuddly and I haven't had a better time in my life ^^


----------



## Defiant (Nov 27, 2008)

BEst time of my life was a GWAR concert , but furcons have been a dam close 2nd.


----------



## Cooon (Nov 28, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> CSI tells us that furry is some freaky fetish community.
> Disney says "anthros are a-ok!"
> 
> I hope that makes sense...



I don't know if disney is saying anthros are ok, but talking animals is appealing to a young child, and thats why they use it. I'm not sure if they care at all in the end. 

To answer your question, a friend of mine introduced me to furry and it just seemed...appealing.


----------



## shobonimaster (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm not I just like the artstyle and animal movies/cartoons and stuff, I never understood the sexual obsession some people have I consider "furry" the sexual half thus I don't consider myself that


----------



## embriel (Nov 28, 2008)

I guess I always had a thing for anthros and animals in general.
I also have a huge thing for art and cosplaying, so making fursonas and fursuits was just a different way of doing the same thing.

Plus the community is mostly good [besides the furs that love to get worked up over anything] and very close knit, compared to alot of other groups.

Cartoons and anime also pushed me toward the fandom, plus once I found out my best friend was a closet fur I decided to look into it more.


----------



## ProgramFiles (Nov 28, 2008)

Me, i was playing css (counter strike source, by Valve) on my PC, and in the game, player are able to put a picture in-game of anything they want. Some time, people putted some furry picture on the wall, when i asked what was that, because some drawings was really cool, people said that that was antro animal and bla bla bla... then i searched on the internet and i end up here.



> Oh and now am a furry at age 15 =)



Same



brownsquirrel said:


> v This



I hope you lie


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Nov 28, 2008)

Loved animals since I was young. Watched Lion King once a day for like 3 years. xD Then found Purple Husky (Myra Boyle)'s art and found that appealing, found out the word for it, googled it, and then the yiff sorta came into play. [


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 28, 2008)

I took a slow and odd twist into the fandom.
Interest: *???*, was something but can't remember -> 
Interest: Sonic the hedgehog, led minor exposure to the fandom -> 
Curiosity: other furries, when I started drawing a bit ->
Interest: The basic fandom, started socializing in and out, stopped drawing due to IRL problems -> 
Interest: Anthros, Creation: Fursona _Jeo_, start drawing again. -> 
Creation: Fursona _Devious_, more involvement and higher-quality art -> 
Creation: Fursona _Devious-Bane_, basically clarifying my views and locked my identity as Devious-Bane. -|

Nothing has changed yet since the last one. The next thing I am expecting after age 18. Should be obvious what it is.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Satan made me a furry, just like he made me gay.


----------



## embriel (Nov 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Satan made me a furry, just like he made me gay.


 
:'D So I'm not the only one 'suffering' at Satan's hand.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Nov 29, 2008)

Disney.

Robin Hood, Rescuers, Tailspin, and Rescue Rangers are probably the biggest culprits.  Grew up with Robin Hood and Rescuers primarily.  When the family split up we didn't have cable and such for a long time so all I watched were the movies.  Then we got basic and I watched Tailspin almost religiously.

So, my primary form of entertainment came from anthro creatures.  So then of course when you played pretend, it was as such because a lot of your friends watched the same things, and so on.

Probably what made me identify myself as a furry was the Internet connection.  That's when you got to talk to other people and such.  Lion King RPG on AOL.  Can't beat that. 

So from "The Pridelands" in AOL chatrooms to FurryMUCK, FurNation and so forth.

Pretty much what I could come up with.

Hell, even combine that with how anthropomorphism is very common in the English language...


----------



## Avinyss (Nov 29, 2008)

I came up with Lord Avinyss for a story I was writing. Then later started using him as an alter ego, because I was actually amazed at how awesome my own character seemed.  So I decided to put him into animations, and I needed to figure out how to draw some different anthro characters,
so then I came across this site and realized that about 90% of the people here are artists with some anthro character as an alter ego(like me), so I decided to join.

I guess what made me furry was when I found out how much fun it is to have an owl dictator for an alter ego, which all of my friends completely accept and find awesome.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Nov 29, 2008)

Star Fox. 'Nuff said.


----------



## AgentDiego007 (Dec 21, 2008)

I blame Google who doesn't filter out the pr0nz x3


----------



## ~Andromeda~ (Dec 21, 2008)

Uhh, I was twelve, and made my first fursona without realizing. Then I was sixteen, loved Pokemon, found a sort-of-hidden society in which most of the people were furries, and realized I am one. So basically it's always been there but it just took me a while to figure it out.


----------



## Nightweaver (Dec 22, 2008)

Secret of NIMH and Kevin Gillis' The Raccoons from waaaaay back before half of you were even born. I was watching both of those shows when I was 3 years old in 1983. I've been a furry since then, but I didn't know what it was at the time. I started calling myself one when I found the Internet in 1997 and a little site called rat.org.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't know, i was just searching porno and furry came up. Thought I'd look it through and here I am ^_^


----------



## MayDay (Dec 22, 2008)

I was searching up on Starfox since I intended to buy and try out the game... and then I came across some pictures with Krystal with less clothes on than usual. 
Surprisingly, I'm now mostly here not for the porn but because the furry culture has been weird but fun in a good way^^
Hmm...that's how I got hooked on mangas too...


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Dec 22, 2008)

Star Fox. Period. I really hated the games, but weirdly, the characters seemed appealing to me...I DISCOVERED being a furry, when, at a sleepover, my friends found me hugging a pillow and sleeptalking "Fox McCloud...". Now that was embarrassing.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 22, 2008)

Wolfenpilot687 said:


> Star Fox. Period. I really hated the games, but weirdly, the characters seemed appealing to me...I DISCOVERED being a furry, when, at a sleepover, my friends found me hugging a pillow and sleeptalking "Fox McCloud...". Now that was embarrassing.



Haha, i bet it was. How did you say when they told ya that? =P


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Dec 22, 2008)

Jenzo770 said:


> Haha, i bet it was. How did you say when they told ya that? =P


Geez, I don't want to remember. I was like all sweaty and just replied "What? Don't you dream about piloting a plane? I do! And Fox is nice enough to teach me!" They just were .


----------



## mattprower08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Sonic and Pokemon mainly. I'd also been interested in the disney films (Lion king, Fox and the Hound and robin hood more than the others). Later on, when i'd reached 13, once i'd gotten internet access, i'd found a few videos of cosplay skits, the first one being a sonic skit, with a tails cosplayer. I took a liking to the tails costume a lot , but given my age and lack of skills etc etc, i couldn't make one myself, so i let it be. later on after that, i'd heard of the word 'furry' but i didn't know what it was, but i wasn't intrigued enough to find out more about it, so i let that be aswell. 

I'm not sure what exactly sparked it off but when i'd reached 14-15, i'd gotten a sudden interest in getting tails plushies, after becoming a tails fan at the time

 And then, during this year, i'd found out that tails costume i'd seen was a cosplay, and i became inspired to make one myself(I will once i am ready to). and then shortly afterwards, one of friends on MSN showed me a link to a video on this site, consisting of anthros(Nothing sexual). I liked it, and then after watching it, my friend said he was a furry, i asked what it was, and then when he explained it to me, it clicked and well, here i am 

whoops ^^; i seem to have gone on a bit too much ^^;


----------



## QuietWolf (Dec 22, 2008)

Therian. And the fact that because of that, I was rejected by my human peers and suffered harassment up 'til.... actually, it hasn't stopped yet.
I was _obsessed_ with magically attaining a tail up until I was about ten. My coxex protrudes slightly, so I have a very small nub, but I want a _real_ tail. So that desire hasn't changed, I've just come to accept that I will always have a body that I will never be happy with.
I also wanted to run around on all fours. This got me in trouble come kindergarten. Though I _did_ win the bear run relay on Field Day...


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 22, 2008)

QuietWolf said:


> I've just come to accept that I will always have a body that I will never be happy with.



You and everyone else in the world, bub.


----------



## Aq Bars (Dec 22, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You and everyone else in the world, bub.


I rather like my body. :V

...Right, how did I become furry. >_>
Got the internet, found out what furries were about a week in, saw some art (read: porn), liked it, wanted in. Only afterwards did I discover the joys and delights of furry drama.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 22, 2008)

Aq Bars said:


> I rather like my body. :V



Clearly you are delusional.


----------



## Chuint (Dec 22, 2008)

I have absolutely no idea, to tell the truth.

All I can remember was joining a forum (before I even knew furries existed) and joining a club where I chose Ethiopian Wolf as my species. I grew to associate with furry culture (unknowingly, if you can understand that) and I somehow came across the word and did some research. I fit into it quite well.

Might have helped that one of the owners was a furry himself. 


Either way, that's how it happened. 
A gradual assimilation into the culture as the years went by. Probably a two or three year process, since I'm slow on finding out about things I should know about.


----------



## duroc (Dec 23, 2008)

I've been a furry ever since I was a kid, I just had no idea there was a name for it, or that a fandom even existed until my mid-twenties.  

I grew up on a farm, so I've always been exposed to animals.  As I child, I loved all things anthropomorphic in movies and cartoons.  I grew up watching The Secret of NIMH and The Love Bug, but I'd say The Lion King was the key movie that made me a furry.  That was when I started searching Lion King internet sites, and I discovered the fandom through various links.


----------



## iBurro (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't like yiffy art.
I guess I'm not furry.

So never. C:


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 23, 2008)

iBurro said:


> I don't like yiffy art.
> I guess I'm not furry.
> 
> So never. C:



D:

B-but you are a burro


----------



## iBurro (Dec 23, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> D:
> 
> B-but you are a burro


I am. o_o
I am a burro.
But I am not furry?

Define furry.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 23, 2008)

iBurro said:


> I am. o_o
> I am a burro.
> But I am not furry?
> 
> Define furry.



Furry != furfag.

You are a furry. <3


----------



## Suirad (Dec 23, 2008)

Found some anthro art while web surfing about 7 or 8 years ago.


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Dec 23, 2008)

I've always love animals. But when I was a kid, I can barely draw them. But now, I can draw them! Another reason is when I was playing MMORPGames. I got sick of them because the character is always human. It became so boring for me. 
Until I saw Perfect World. The game has a Werebeast featured in it.

Another reason is because of the anime Legendz and the artwork of some of my fav Dragon/Furry artists.


----------



## iBurro (Dec 23, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Furry != furfag.
> 
> You are a furry. <3


Awesome. BD

....Then I don't really know when.  I guess my first fursona popped up around 2001, when I was trying to find a way to keep my ugly mug off the web. My current one showed up around a year later.


----------



## Nocturnowl357 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hate to say this but I started with the sexual spectrum before going full on furry. I got bored one day, grew the balls and looking into an archive of pics. It appealed to me and soon I started to look into the non sexual side of the fandom and here I am.

Its stupid I know but I could still think of when I was a kid, thinking furry-wise [mostly someone's inner fursona]


----------



## Laze (Dec 23, 2008)

I was up all night RPing, so pretty much this I reckon.

I stopped now, it's been a good 30 hours since I slept and there's a bloke downstairs fitting a door to my house and he's putting me right off.

Originally though, I think it may have abeen a friend of mine who I discovered was a Furry. That was the initial, _oh I wonder what this is all about_ stage which developed into the rather sorry state you find me in now.

Yay.


----------



## CrashGordon94 (Dec 23, 2008)

.....When I was little I thought Tails from Sonic was a girl, and I had a crush on "her". 
<_<


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Dec 23, 2008)

CrashGordon94 said:


> .....When I was little I thought Tails from Sonic was a girl, and I had a crush on "her".
> <_<


:3


----------



## Masakuni (Dec 23, 2008)

Hard to say. I guess it had to do with how much I like dragons, and all those cartoons with animals in them that I grew up. It was only when I decided my main character to be a dragon that I slowly started to gradually get more and more interested in the furry fandom, though I didn't really jump into it until recently when I realized there's a non-sexual approach I can take to it (I really don't like the sexual side of it, mind you).


----------



## Kayote (Dec 23, 2008)

Mine was kind of...since forever. LOL There's a difference between children playing "dogs" and a child who believes she is a dog. I was that child. :| Up until I was 13, I would get down on all fours and literally live my life on them. I'd communicate through barks and yips, and the moment I found the internetzz I realized I wasn't the only person that believed she was a dog/animal. 
It was kind of comforting. LOL I found people dressing up in suits and drawing "themselves" as animals. I did this, also, and convinced myself I was a "furry" or "anthro". I chose coyote because wolves, dogs, and foxes didn't strike my fancy as much as coyotes did. (though I fell in love with a African Wild dog Furrperson? Yus) I lived around them, and I would howl back at them when they yipped and howled in the distance. 

Freak?
Freak. 

But I really don't care. :3 I've got friends that are right along with me, so... 

And yeah, I don't tend to enjoy the sexual bits of it all, but when it's there and I'm in the mood. >> It's a substitute.


----------



## Kanrei (Dec 23, 2008)

I came to furry through theriantropie. But I think, whitout my friend, I wouldn`t have really meet some furs. (He`s not a fur, I think, but he have know some). 
Before I knowed about furry, I liked drawing animals, anthros, feel like animal sometimes. I was really shocked that I don`t have know earlier about furry.


----------



## Renkin (Dec 24, 2008)

First post here, but it would have to be http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Etl-ebtFscM

Jungledyret

I always watched as I kid, I would watch that movie almost every day, my favorite movie of all time. Still is, and I think it is a very cute love story.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 24, 2008)

I just thought drawing animal people was cool. c:


----------



## Star Sage (Dec 24, 2008)

Technically, I'm not. I'm a vore fetishist. Vore is just easier to come by in animal people terms than in people people ones. Well, except for those freaky, over endowed naked giantess comics and vids, some of which creep me right out of the room. Not that I haven't enjoyed one or two, but I find the friends I've made in the furry community, to be more open and friendly than those in the giantess. Wish I had a fursona/persona though. Well, besides my ghostly self anyway.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 24, 2008)

One of the early Tekken games with the two leopard dudes...they kicked ass.

But I've always drawn animal people.  Normal people suck.


----------



## xjrfang (Dec 24, 2008)

ive always had a thing for animals, never pretended i was an animal, and i know im human, altho i feel i have an extra connection with animals, especially my cats. Ive always lived outside the box, not following the rest of the human population, i try to be unique, or in otherwords not following the herd, everyone goes left, i went right. not sure where this will put me in life, but where ever it goes im sure it will be good.


----------



## Velvet204 (Dec 24, 2008)

Well, my best friend online made furries sound really cool for awhile, but I was never sure if I ACTUALLY wanted to be one...Then I went on YouTube and found some Fursuiter videos..From that moment on, I was completely sold! <3 It was such a magical realization that made me feel like I'd found a missing piece to a puzzle in my life! <3

And December 21st was my first Fur-Versery! <3 But, alas, I forgot to celebrate..</3


----------



## Attaman (Dec 24, 2008)

Star Sage said:


> Technically, I'm not.



Same.  My main reason for joining FA is the sake of several of my friends who _are_ in the community.  It was becoming too much a hassle to say "send me an email of your work" or "can you PM me the text?" every time they did something good or wanted to show off some nice art, so I figured I might as well make things easier for 'em.

EDIT:  Though if I must include what got me interested in the community itself?  Anti-furs and webcomics, in that order.


----------



## Midi Bear (Dec 24, 2008)

Probably growing up constantly having loads of pets and watching a shitload of cartoons with anthro characters. I was bullied in elementary school, so my pets were my best friends (not to say I didn't have human friends) and cartoons were an escape. It all just kind of melded together until it clicked. And viola - I am now a furry. That's just my guess. I've basically been furry for around 7 years, but only really found out what it was back in February, then got involved when I joined this place.


----------



## Canisa (Dec 24, 2008)

I had a general interest in the art since I was about eleven or so. But when I started considering the possibility of being a therian (I'm not though) I met a girl who was both a therian and a furry and she really got me into it.


----------



## Defiant (Dec 25, 2008)

Some therians are neat to talk to. ANd sometimes creepy. Depending how deep into it they are.
  I have to agree on the interest in cartoons. With all of the animal characters.


----------



## Qoph (Dec 25, 2008)

When I was little, I always wanted to be some animal... mostly cats.  I found out more about the thing through my random internet wanderings and I guess it just clicked.


----------



## ChemicalWolf (Dec 27, 2008)

I would credit a large portion of my furrification to the game Dungeons and Dragons.

For the record, my friend Diego's mom cried and said that D&D would cause us to worship Satan.  Although it did not, at least one of us turned into a furry.  Is this awesome y/n?

I was the kid that always wanted to play as one of the non-human races, like gnolls or lizard-kin or some such.

I would also credit some of my furry status to my journey through the were/therian community.


----------



## Else (Dec 27, 2008)

*Furcadia when I was 12. >.> I had no idea what a furry was until I found that game.*


----------



## khdn (Dec 28, 2008)

ChemicalWolf said:


> I would credit a large portion of my furrification to the game Dungeons and Dragons. (...) I was the kid that always wanted to play as one of the non-human races, like gnolls or lizard-kin or some such.



This.

Oh, and Morrowind. I still have to play that game as anything else than Argonian.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Dec 29, 2008)

*Aslan made me furry.*


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Dec 29, 2008)

I Dunno. Am i a fur? Personification is my favorite literary element and i have always been intrigued by Furs.  Ive never really thought i was canine but i have always seemed to relate with them and i have always wished i was more like them.  Tailz, Earz, Paws, N Jawz just always sounded like so much fun.  i guess sum up what being a fur is? is it wishing you were an animal with human characteristics (or vice versa), or is it actually believing you are your fursona.  Ima go with the former rather than the later and just say ive been a fur as long as i can remember.  Sorry bout writing a book but its 6 am and i b tired...


----------



## fangborn (Dec 29, 2008)

i was always sort of a furry but i didn't learn about the fandom till this year(learned it existed form 2, the ranting gryphon). i read about it and i realized that's total me. NOW I CAN BE A DEPRESSED FURRY GEEK. XD


----------



## Defiant (Dec 30, 2008)

DIdn't know until I saw CSI 4 years ago , but I guess I could say I always was one. Just didn't know it as well.


----------



## Kurama17 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hmmm...Probably all the sexy anthro's...Like Kimahri, Shiron from Legendz, Sajin from Bleach, and a lot of other childhood influences back in the day. I've been a furry for as long as I can remember....


----------



## OCAdam (Dec 31, 2008)

A healthy combination of random Google Image searches, Sonic games and cartoons, and... the fact that it was something different from all the rest of things I was into. Now, about 2 (wait... 2009's coming up, make that 3) years later, I consider myself definately a furry. And now with me attempting to draw furry art for a change, I think that's going to stick with me for at LEAST another half-my-life!

Do wish I could attend one of the conventions though... it'd be pretty awesome me thinks! Too bad they are all not in my car's range for fuel combined with my wallet to get me there and back without going into debt on the way back!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 31, 2008)

also,


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 31, 2008)

Is that from 2 bunnies 1 cup?


----------



## Elite723 (Dec 31, 2008)

pokemon


----------



## freshmeat999 (Dec 31, 2008)

For me, well nothing. It just happened. Was stumbling around the net and saw a furry page and was like, "That's REALLY cool!"


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 31, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Is that from 2 bunnies 1 cup?



No.
It's the Nesquick Bunny, duh.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 31, 2008)

lol face palm at the fail brown...


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 31, 2008)

I didn't fail...


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 31, 2008)

That's what the nesquick bunny reminds me of now. I hate the people who made me aware that video existed.


----------



## TDGSeal (Dec 31, 2008)

I just always loved animals, then I found furries and BOOM!


----------



## Superbeast (Dec 31, 2008)

Wikifur led me to furry comics and introduced me to the fandom, but this forum was what kept me entertained enough to stay.


----------



## Beeboi (Jan 1, 2009)

A combination of Zaush and Dr. Comet.


----------



## FoothePanda (Jan 1, 2009)

The movie Kung Fu Panda.


----------



## AlphaShadow (Jan 1, 2009)

I guess I was a furry my whole life, I loved animals, I loved the Sonic, Pokemon, Starfox, and Animal Crossing games, I kinda blame Disney and other kid's TV channels, and I think a few other things too... I don't quite remember though...


----------



## Kotaris (Jan 4, 2009)

i found Disney movies strangely erotic all my life. but i did know exactly what it was about it until my friend showed me pictures of herm furries from a google image search, thinking it would gross me out. and it did, (the herm part) but when i went to the site the picture was from (fchan) and found /S/ i knew.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 4, 2009)

Saw some tame furry art, non yiffy. Thought "hey, that looks pretty neat." That was four years ago.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 4, 2009)

Probably just the media. I mean, furries were always in my favorite movies, cartoons, books, videogames, etc. 
Also all the furry art swarming the internet. @w@


----------



## Shadow (Jan 5, 2009)

Call it therianthropy, and this was before I knew the term, but I wondered all my life why I wasn't born an animal or had a tail. |D

Otherwise, I always favored animal/anthro characters over human characters anyway. |3 i.e. Lion King and StarFox


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 5, 2009)

I watched a shit load of Disney movies when I was a kid and I was addicted to Star Fox 64 and for some odd reason I found Fox very interesting.


----------



## Moka (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't think I could point at one moment and say "this is what made me furry". It's just grown in me over the years. For instance, when I played video games or MMOs after school, I always choose the anthro/animal characters. If anything, I'd say it was a combination of influences from media, having a close bond with my pets and nature, and my social status.

As for discovering the fandom, that was thanks to my college roommates freshman year, who happened to be discussing their contempt for furries. After doing some searching online, I saw some parallels to myself. Add a few years for me to come to the conclusion that I _really_ was a fur and that my roommates' opinions didn't matter, and here I am.


----------



## Oakes (Jan 5, 2009)

lol I loved otters, loved the community and the art, and when I saw people in fursuits I sat there like "............THAT LOOKS FUN AS HELL!!!!" so yeah XD lol I guess I'm a natural.


----------



## Werevixen (Jan 5, 2009)

This character made me furry...









That was around 1999, when 2000 came around, by June I was totally immersed in the fandom.


----------



## Slade (Jan 5, 2009)

I've pretty much always been furry. Even when I was a little kid, I acted like a cat sometimes. But if I had to choose one thing that made me furry, it's probably that I grew up with pets.


----------



## nedded (Jan 5, 2009)

A stuffed animal I had when I was eight. It was a frog with a red tuxedo... I created a whole world around him. (I even imagined him as having been turned semi-human from a true animal form...the very definition of anthropomorphism!)
And then I just sort of stumbled across the fandom, and said, "oh, I'm not the only one."


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 5, 2009)

watching nick. jr when i was little (i.e. little bear, franklin, disney channel, pretty much every little tike show has some anthro in it or another) guess it just stuck on me


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 5, 2009)

Duhguns said:


> watching nick. jr when i was little (i.e. little bear, franklin, disney channel, pretty much every little tike show has some anthro in it or another) guess it just stuck on me


 
^This too XD


----------



## haynari (Jan 5, 2009)

I had no idea what a furry was for so long. then i found out a friend of mine was a furry and he told me about what makes you a furry and i said. "dude that's me". plus i love wearing my tail. :3


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jan 5, 2009)

I'd post what made me furry, but it's NSFW.

Yes, a simple sketched furry porn image, along with an offhand comment on NMA. I've been never the same.


----------



## nachoboy (Jan 5, 2009)

other things that helped make me furry that i forgot to list before are _The Wind in the Willows_ by Kenneth Grahame, _The Little Prince_ by Antione de St. Exupery, and _The Phantom Tollbooth_ by Norton Juster.

they've always been my favourite books. i've read each one at least three times, and i read them all really early in my childhood.

they're all amazing books with important parts featuring anthropomorphic animals, or, in the case of _Wind in the Willows,_ all the main characters are animals.


----------



## Tryp (Jan 9, 2009)

I really don't remember.

But I found something that can explain why most people become furry.
My apologies if this has been used before.


----------



## pitchblack (Jan 10, 2009)

Not really sure if there was one definite thing, but...

I read a lot from a very early age, and much of what I was read was fantasy. (Not all of it, I was reading Tom Clancy at age 10, if you can believe it.) Throughout that I've always had an extreme fascination with both birds and with dragons. In late grade school/ junior high, I had daydreams of being an falcon anthro, although I didn't realize what that was until later. Eventually, I kinda just stumbled across the fandom online and... here I am.

Oh, and I'm also a pyromaniac and have always associated dragons with fire. Stereotypical? Yes. But that was also a major part of it.


----------



## shieldswulf (Jan 10, 2009)

i was asked that not to long ago xD. my answer is that the furry fandom was the first good experiance in my life. the first group of friends i was allowed to have introduced me to the furry fandom. their opinions on it varied between the porn side and the real side.   after spending a few years on furc, only learning about FA here a few years ago, i learned a great deal on my own and what i found out is something i enjoyed. noone cared what ethicity i am IRL, only what species my fursona is.  
I like being furry enough to say im proud to be one, and im not afraid to tell anyone IRL who asked me.   just wish i lived someplace where there are more furries...


----------



## zusefur (Jan 10, 2009)

well my friends and the fur comics...hehe


----------



## catboy-randl (Jan 10, 2009)

I had been a Sonic fan since a young age, watched the AoStH series, games, everything. When I started to take up drawing seriously, I had been in the Sonic fandom, and after some time, I came into the furfandom in general as my proportions adapted to be more realistic in my art.

Furry since '01, 20 year old fur now. :3


----------



## Equium (Jan 10, 2009)

An out-of-body experience. :mrgreen:

I had my own little existence as a fox in a field, when I was 15, and since that night it's been all furry for me. I joined a yiffy forum (foolishly thinking yiffy and furry where the same) when I was 16 and hated it, so I abandoned that rather rapidly. In spring 2008, I re-discovered the fandom and finally felt at home.


----------



## Loken (Jan 10, 2009)

Occasionally when I was very, very young I would pretend to be an animal, so I would imagine that something even before that triggered it but I cannot remember.  Probably also like everyone else antho characters in animated film or television.


----------



## Cygnus421 (Jan 12, 2009)

Tryp said:


> I really don't remember.
> 
> But I found something that can explain why most people become furry.
> My apologies if this has been used before.



ROFL-IRON!!!!!


----------



## Tasuric (Jan 12, 2009)

I've had an affinity for animals since i was young. Watching lots of cartoons and later the discovery channel i eventually ended up on a website dedicated to my favorite animal. There was this "muck" thing i had never heard about and i decided to log on for lulz. It was filled with furries!

They tempted me with their accepting ways, provided friendship and i was never the same again. Had i not clicked one link, i might not have been a furry. It's pretty profound.


----------



## Darth GW7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Well I always did love animals, I have eight pets - Two Dogs, Three Guinea Pigs and Three cats (Actually, they don't count because you can't OWN a cat.)
I suppose it was all the art I saw recently that got me into furries. (VG Cats not included ^^') It even encouraged me to pick up a pencil and try drawing some, ye gods.


----------



## Ralliron (Jan 12, 2009)

I have been technicly speaking for my entire life learned to walk with chickens, to run with dogs, to nap and think with cats. In little school I played as a half cat with my friends, then I hit middle school, and a friend showed me a pic of a furry fox, then told me that I was a furry... then explained it to me... then highscool hit I was obsesed with foxes since 8th grade and still am so its been 4 years about, and then we finaly got internet... and I found this place... always have been a furry, and probably will always be a furry.


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 12, 2009)

i think i was born fury. i learned to walk by useing my turky palls help the first real food i ate was dog food and cat food, i also used to snich dog treats from wherever i could, i think i was about 3 when dog treats interested me i must have costed my parents over $50.00. then i would always be talking to the animals (except chikens a roster tryed to kill me when i was little i still remember the incident). then i became interested with half animals because of my brother and just a month ago my friend showed me some of Dark Natasha's art. and my brother showed me this sight! that is my story


----------



## elidolente (Jan 13, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> ............................................________
> ....................................,.-â€˜â€...................``~.,
> .............................,.-â€...................................â€œ-.,
> .........................,/...............................................â€:,
> ...



This is sorta true for me.
Bascially, dreams after watching The Lion king in which I turned into a Lion. Among other disney and other animated stuff with anthro characters. 
I have always distinctively remembered cartoons from when I was little, especially thing like the Beauty and the Beast, Fox and the Hound, and the Lion king. 

When I was 12, I came across yiff while I was just looking up some werewolf pics. I ended up really liking it, but after struggles for five years, I think its wrong to a certain degree (yiff that is). I don't think my religion agrees with yiff, but is ok with just plain old anthro.


----------



## DarkMettaur (Jan 13, 2009)

UUuh.

I was like, 12 at the time and read the Altermeta online comic. Ontop of looking for pictures of Neopets and Digimon.. And then I went through a sonic phase for awhile (god that was horrible.)

Yeeaaaahhh. D:


----------



## BullyKaZe (Jan 13, 2009)

Ehh... I was always keen on the artwork and characters. I can remember back in the day when they had the cartoon TaleSpin on Disney back in the wayyy early nineties. That was the start of it as far as art appreciation goes.

As for the actual transition from appreciator to enthusiast? Well I can kinda blame an ex for that one. What's funny is, I thought that after we were over that I would completely lose interest in it, but I guess I was wrong. lol


----------



## JoeStrike (Jan 13, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I'm surprised how much the media actually makes people furry then turns around and says they're bad...



Well, when the media comes up with Lion King et. al, that's just storytelling that happens to be about cartoon animals (which inspired a lot of us)... but when they find out about the yiffy aspects of the fandom - _zinnng!!!_ - that's all they can/wanna see & talk about.


----------



## JoeStrike (Jan 13, 2009)

Hollow-Dragon said:


> For me, it was transformation art.  I guess I stumbled on the fandom right about the time I started looking at TF art.



Yeah, but what got you interested in TF art in the first place?


----------



## Crossfire21 (Jan 13, 2009)

bozzles said:


> I DIDN'T CHOOSE TO BE FURRY
> 
> I WAS BORN THIS WAY
> I would have to agree with him.
> I can't remember a time when I wasn't.


----------



## The Grey One (Jan 13, 2009)

For me it was doing furry role plays on the net with my buddies and they soon introduced me to VCL, and that's when it all started.


----------



## Omny87 (Jan 13, 2009)

I've always been a fan of anthros ever since I met Mickey Mouse at a department store. But I think what really got me into the furry fandom was the day I was touched by Goldenwolf's noodley appendage.


----------



## Koori (Jan 13, 2009)

I think it was the art. I remember me looking at Digimon art, so I founded more furry pics... That made me to do furry draws... well, after found a good fur site =P


----------



## Moka (Jan 13, 2009)

Kvasir said:


> i ate was dog food and cat food, i also used to snich dog treats from wherever i could, i think i was about 3 when dog treats interested me i must have costed my parents over $50.00.



I used to eat dog biscuits all the time when I was little. They're good. 

(They're probably not good _for you_, but that's another matter.)


----------



## Riptor (Jan 14, 2009)

It all started only a few months ago.

Back then, I was an intolerant jackass who wasn't a huge fan of furries. I don't like thinking of back then that much. So, on another forum, somebody told me to go talk to a furry who was on it. I arranged to talk to him on the chat program we had, and we started to talk.

We talked a lot over the course of several days, and I started to learn more about him and the furry culture. After a while, I eventually became his friend, and we're still talking, even know. I got a major interest in furries in general from talking with him, and from that, I ended up here.


----------



## Stormslegacy (Jan 14, 2009)

I always loved animals and had a long involved story about them.  I drew nothing but fantasy animals.  

I think Lion King was what made me relook at the furry fandom, because I found out more through reading about the fanart peeps.


----------



## Nexson (Jan 14, 2009)

Too tell the truth, I always thought of myself as a
furry (although I've changed a lot in the recent years).
I guess it would be a mixture Kirby and Pokemon...it's
there fault!


----------



## EmoWolf (Jan 14, 2009)

Must of been twilight (see signature)- and other countless books.


----------



## Lady_zero (Jan 14, 2009)

Hmm, well I used to chat with a guy that was a furry (I still do) and I found furrys weird. Eventually over the span of time the furryness apparently rubbed off on me. Eventually I found the idea of having a fluffy 'coon tail appealing, hense the racooness! If it's possible, I used to be half a fur. I always wanted just the ears and tail up until now.


----------



## Kranksty (Jan 15, 2009)

I have always loved furries stuff since a little cub dude.
And love that I found FA and FAF community and finding out others like the furry stuff too


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 15, 2009)

iBurro said:


> I am. o_o
> I am a burro.
> But I am not furry?
> 
> Define furry.


 wiki it.

You'll find the same thing over and over.

I am furry, Because I love the Concept of being another animal, and owning my very own furonsa. not because I m bored. Also I like the Art. Note, not the Yiff Crap. For the Most Part. I draw the Line at before people start drawing a dude's dick on a wolf or fox, with a compliment of womens boobs. Yeeshhhh.....


----------



## QwertyQwert (Jan 15, 2009)

I give http://www.furaffinity.net/user/dragonlordgali/ most of the credit for making me a furry. Haha, I had already know about it, and was interested in it, but he made me see the light. XD


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 15, 2009)

QwertyQwert said:


> I give http://www.furaffinity.net/user/dragonlordgali/ most of the credit for making me a furry. Haha, I had already know about it, and was interested in it, but he made me see the light. XD


 

ha, TV for me dude.


----------



## eevachu (Jan 15, 2009)

I wanna say Pokemon.

But I kinda think it was my unhealthy obsession with the Disney version of Beauty and the Beast, and the fact that I was one of those kids who was just obsessed with animals and mythological animals.


----------



## NeoEevee (Jan 16, 2009)

In loosely chronological order,

Sonic the Hedgehog, Neopets, Pokemon, Digimon, a character on Code Lyoko by the name of Odd (he has a tail in the weird virtual reality they go into to fight evil. Before I memorized all their names I called him Kittyboy) and finally I learned term for it somewhere on the internet. Then I started drawing them and a couple years later I realized it; I'm a shameless furry. x3


----------



## Mr. Goblet (Jan 16, 2009)

I was on /b/ and someone put up one of Dr. Comet's pictures. Even though it was a porn, I thought, "Hey, this isn't that bad." So I looked up some other (clean) furry pictures and then I thought, "Wow. I guess I'm a furry now."
Dr. Comet is very talented by the way.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 16, 2009)

NightFox from RPGNsider shown me show art of Krystal (jolly jack) ... i liked it ... and thats how really

sure ... its a truncated version ... but you get the jist


----------



## talakestreal (Jan 16, 2009)

Not knowing enough about furries made me a furry.   Didn't knwo enough, heard them being bashed, did some research. 

Found I liked being a furry more than I liked hanging out with otherkin types. I'm too laid-back and not serious enough to be around the serious-types anymore.  

As for the porn aspect, it took discovering that I like the appearance of a well-scaled male dragon compared to that of a human to discover, hey, I must be a furry in more than just mental thoughts.  Physical attraction, lol.


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 16, 2009)

talakestreal said:


> Not knowing enough about furries made me a furry.  Didn't knwo enough, heard them being bashed, did some research.
> 
> Found I liked being a furry more than I liked hanging out with otherkin types. I'm too laid-back and not serious enough to be around the serious-types anymore.
> 
> As for the porn aspect, it took discovering that I like the appearance of a well-scaled male dragon compared to that of a human to discover, hey, I must be a furry in more than just mental thoughts. Physical attraction, lol.


  Kinda what got me here too.


----------



## Ranft (Jan 17, 2009)

I have always like People with animal ears and tails. I would always pretend I was an animal when I was little. Growing up it got worse lol. I just keep getting more and more into furries. I have to admit I am sometimes ashamed to show my artwork to the people around me cause I have been made fun of for it. I like saying 'I'm furry' and knowing it's true. I'm just having problems being more open with it.


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 17, 2009)

i cannot blame you for that but every one looks threw my sketch book and says its wonderful art, and then asks what is it, my normal answer is i dont know but that is just to avoid jerks. i know how you feel and i am still fighting it.


----------



## Ekyuu (Jan 17, 2009)

One of my friends when i was a freshman in high school came and showed my and some other friends i had pictures of furries. I really thought it was interesting, not just because those bunnies looked sexy (god i can't believe i used to be straight! Yuck!) anyway..and i didn't remeber what that was called so one night i looked onliine to see what that was called and i found out it was furry. Then when last year i was on a site called f2f and became a furry!


----------



## lolwut? (Jan 18, 2009)

I was reading Vg cats at like the age of 10, and their anthro, but a vid I saw on youtube (roses are red by ceberus) just "clicked" not to long ago, actualy... maybe last week XD!


----------



## beyondspecies (Jan 19, 2009)

As I would consider myself more as a masculine soul-energy construct, I don't know if that qualifies me as a furry, but I have an attraction to female anthros, such as horse and deer women. In fact, I would prefer to be with one of them instead of an ordinary human. I've been this way for as long as I can remember, so nothing 'made me' this way to my knowledge. I have always been like this.


----------



## attack1942 (Feb 21, 2009)

Krystal turned me into a furry.


----------



## Toaster (Feb 21, 2009)

one day I was looking at steam-punk art and etc and I came across some of the fandom's art (clean stuff) and I was like "WOW, thats is cool." and now I'm a furry. I don't however, like yiff or furry porn of any kind. So long story short, sci-fi did it


----------



## Polarpanda (Feb 21, 2009)

As a kid I watched lot's of Disney movies (The Lion King and The Great Mouse Detective being my favorites then) and some games really pushed me further. I mean I really liked Rei from Breath of Fire 3 (it must've been the tail... and weretiger transformation) ever since I played it for the first time which was like 10 years ago.
Well after that more games with anthro characters which I preferred over human characters.

At some time my interest in bears started growing (especially in polar bears and pandas) and then later on the last straw was Komamura from Bleach. Started looking for some yiffy art of him (didn't know the term back then), stumbled upon fchan and liked the art, learned the furry term and googled it and went got to WikiFur and did some research there. Then found FA and browsed trough art (clean) here before I registered.

There's more to it than that, but that's mostly what happened before I realized I was a furry.


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 21, 2009)

eevachu said:


> I wanna say Pokemon.
> 
> But I kinda think it was my unhealthy obsession with the Disney version of Beauty and the Beast, and the fact that I was one of those kids who was just obsessed with animals and mythological animals.



when i told my mom that i preferred his beast form over his human form ...her response was "god i fear what kind of guy you are going to bring home"
the Beast rules and i wanted him to stay the beast XD

for me it was an obsession with animals, a huge interest in sci-fi and fantasy, a love for art and animation and the fact humans are boring to draw and anthros are more fun to both draw and look at, and the fact i love making costumes but SUCK at human clothing and have a natural tallent for making animal costumes, all of those tie into furries quite nicely so here i am.
the only thing that did not lure me in about furries is the yiff (i can sooooo live without that part of the fandom)


----------



## Doubler (Feb 21, 2009)

I blame the huge number of anthropomorphic characters in children's books and movies and such 

I can't remember where I first heard about furries, but I've known I had a connection with the fandom for several years at least. I didn't understand people who were creeped out by furries, I regularly checked the anthro section on DA since I discovered the site, I was fond of anthropomorphic animals in most arts and I identified with a llama (of all things) to such an extent that some people thought it odd.
But I didn't think of myself as a furry, I'd just say that I could symphatize with them.

One day I decided to re-watch some of the old cartoons I liked most as a child. I then discovered they were a constant parade of anthro and it occured to me how much I identified with animals even then. This prompted some research on furries and so the final pieces fell into place.

I decided that if I was a furry, I was going to enjoy being one and explore the interest. So we get to the the present day.


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Feb 21, 2009)

uhm..i guess it was seeing the art then researching the fandom itself and i figured i kinda fit in so here i am


----------



## Drakomis (Feb 21, 2009)

Blame it on AOL. Without that juicy apple and my damn cat walking across the keyboard, I wouldn't have discovered the most awesome sight ever... *sighs* ...anywho.


----------



## Wreth (Feb 21, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> for me it was an obsession with animals, a huge interest in sci-fi and fantasy, a love for art and animation and the fact humans are boring to draw and anthros are more fun to both draw and look at



Sounds like me


----------



## BlazeRyuWatari (Feb 21, 2009)

for me it was that i was playing sonic the hedgehog ever since i was born, but it wasn't until way later that i found out about the furry fandom.


----------



## Darlem (Feb 21, 2009)

For me it was Sonic too. I was so obsessed with the games as a kid. Then I found the comics. Thats really what made me into a furry. I didn't find out about the fandom either until I was about 14 or 15 and then I was a closet furry for a while. I even had a club back in 1st grade about sonic. Everyone in it was a furry without even realising it.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 21, 2009)

i just needed something more sick to beat off to so here i am.

No but seriously idk i think it mightve been a connection to animals and always read and watching things about anthro characters then one day stumbled upon the internet, then all of it came to me. or rather i came to it...


----------



## Phil_R (Feb 21, 2009)

I've always enjoyed nature, and I spent a lot of time out in the woods. I watched a lot of old Disney films like "Robin Hood" and "The Fox and the Hound." My time exploring the internet eventualy led me to the fandom, and I took an immediate interest, reading stories, browsing art, and a bit of daydreaming in my spare time.


----------



## Sulfide (Feb 21, 2009)

the TV show *Weird true and Freaky* the EP Humanimals, Then I looked up Furry on google and bam I'm here.


----------



## Crazy lemming (Feb 21, 2009)

Nigel Age 9-10: Y halo thar Internets  miniclip and runescape 

Nigel Age 11-13: Y halo thar puberty pornpornpornporn

Nigel Age 13-14: Normal porn is normal y halo thar fchan

Present day Nigel: Hi 

what? at least im honest


----------



## WishingStar (Feb 22, 2009)

o.o I've just been drawing animal characters since I was a kid.  Found art like it... and shizam... Furry.


----------



## coolkidex (Feb 22, 2009)

Lucario. Love that guy.


----------



## coolkidex (Feb 22, 2009)

Crazy lemming said:


> Nigel Age 9-10: Y halo thar Internets  miniclip and runescape
> 
> Nigel Age 11-13: Y halo thar puberty pornpornpornporn
> 
> ...


 That was an amazing story.
Read it again.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 22, 2009)

Yiff.

How many furfags did that?


----------



## Laze (Feb 22, 2009)

Curiosity mainly.

Before I decided to have at the community I'd often browse through a few art sites and gander at the art. I'm not going to turn around and say something like _'Disney made me Furry'_ as I'm pretty sure that every single person on this planet has actually seen a few Disney flicks in their childhood, so to blame it on that would probably seem quite lazy. 

Also, I think all that Dragon Porn I discovered may have helped.


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Feb 22, 2009)

Lets sa that Tom and Jerry got me since i was a little kid XD...thats all i can say for now , but there are lots of things that "made me" a furry XD


----------



## Sulfide (Feb 22, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Yiff.
> 
> How many furfags did that?


 wtf


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Feb 22, 2009)

A friend was browsing Macrophile when I was 13 and I saw some of the tame stuff and was like "cool" and then started to draw it =]


----------



## Chanticleer (Feb 22, 2009)

I became furry Kafka style.


----------



## lilmissnobody (Feb 22, 2009)

I saw some fur art and liked it. Simple as.


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Feb 22, 2009)

I came out this way XD (no I am not talking coming out like telling people)

I would have to say that the liking was always there, when I found out about the fandom I was like- it fits!


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Feb 22, 2009)

Hmm, well I've always liked cats. I never owned one so I'd play with the neighbor's cats who had a ton of them and would run around the yard and stuff. 

But then I was introduced to nekochan with anime and whatnot, but I haven't really understood "furry" until recently.

I was talking about it with a friend and he said that if I was a cat my name should be "snickers" XD. And that's where I am today.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 22, 2009)

Fursuits, yiff art, furry art, the whole fursona thing. Clicked for me. I loved it all, wanted to be a part of it.


----------



## Repiotou (Feb 22, 2009)

Interest in artists like BoosterPang, YifferFox, Rabid, and anthromorphs are what made me a Chimera. Chimeras rule because they can be pretty much anything...In moderation.


----------



## Potato (Feb 23, 2009)

Two words.

"Renamon" and "Krystal"

I remember having a crush on Renamon and never really knowing why, then one day everything just sorta...clicked... Renamon yiff....


----------



## Squishy Bits (Feb 23, 2009)

*shrugs* I like soft things? ^^;;

It was mostly the art. And friends of mine were furry. And after awhile, I came to acknowledge I had an 'animal side' of sorts.

... Though I'm still on the fence as so what animal suits me.


----------



## jagdwolf (Feb 23, 2009)

actually it was the first time girlfriend and I went from fumbling around having sex, to the passionate wild kind.  She growled at me, and I growled back and well......it was a great 5 years is all I can say.

Sleep well hun.


----------



## Abstract1337 (Feb 24, 2009)

Pokemorphs here as well. Stumbled upon some pictures a few years ago, and eventually gained other interests.


----------



## FofieAmadeus (Feb 24, 2009)

Ever since I was little I was pretending I was a kitty.
And I love wolves.

Pokemorphs. Totally. I think I've just always been... I only found out that the fandom existed around 2 and a half years ago. Then I found fursuits. And made my own.

It's been an awesome journey.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Feb 24, 2009)

I've always been kind of obsessed with animals (I was the kid with a million pets) and always felt really connected to canines, but I didn't connect that to therianism until I actually found the furry fandom...though it probably had a lot to do with why I was hooked on it so quickly. I was introduced into it my first year in college; some of my friends had a friend from another college who was a furry, and when he came to visit, they dragged me to meet him figuring being animal nuts as I was, I'd like him. He introduced me to furry, and I was hooked immediately.


----------



## Flame Darkfire (Feb 24, 2009)

The pokemon snap xxx portion of $upah Nin10doh!


----------



## The Wave (Feb 25, 2009)

Nothing "made me" a fur. As far as I remember I was always a furry, so I could assume I'm born as a fur. I just never realised it.


----------



## xXWidowerXx (Mar 29, 2009)

The disney version of Robin Hood!

Well, not really, random google accident is what actually got me here >>;


----------



## twilightwolf (Mar 29, 2009)

disney's robin hood  yeah i blame that!
but somehow bambi just didnt "do"it for me...
to much animal to little human..


----------



## Cronus616 (Mar 29, 2009)

Zoophillia, Macrophillia, Therian.
One magical day I read the word furry online searching through fap material.
Knowledge grew from there.


----------



## Russ (Mar 29, 2009)

I always enjoyed cartoons involving animal-people. Can't really think of a specific example though.

I also liked dragons and werewolves and picture searches for them eventually led me to some furry artists and galleries. Though I did not know much of a furry "community" till I saw it mentioned in an otherkin forum.


----------



## MerrosFox (Mar 29, 2009)

I grew up listening to an audiobook and it's sequel called Deep Wood and Sweethallow Valley. The characters are all anthro woodland critters. Also, posters in my summer house, Calvin ad Hobbes, random encounters on the internet, and Disney!


----------



## Sedd (Mar 30, 2009)

I think it was just building up for a very long time. Starting with watching Lion King so many times when I was young. I always cried during Simba's father's death. So sad  . Then there were those many cartoons and stuff, but the thing that brought me to the 'real thing' was stumbling upon the HTH animation somewhere. Then I tried to browse for a newer version and you can pretty much guess what sites did I find


----------



## Norspe (Mar 30, 2009)

I think I actually always have been, just never realised it until last year. ( my favorite cartoon has been chip and dales rescue rangers since I was 3 XD) And then suddenly one and a half years ago I got Starfox Adventures and Starfox Assault, and suddenly had a crush on Krystal. I thought, at that time, that I was the only person like that. Then half a year later, I found the Krystal Archives website, and realized I was definitely not alone. But what set it in concrete was, I accidental stumbled onto a website with Dr. Comets art, which was the best porn I had ever run into XD. Then I did some research, and found there was a whole community. Then after a while I joined FA, and now I'm posting this message, and everyone is happy.:grin:


----------



## matt561 (Mar 30, 2009)

Gotta be the pokemorphs for me that and my friend saying how awsome tails were...and this girl I met 

GOD TAILS ARE AWSOME


----------



## BigBadDragon (Mar 30, 2009)

Always found furry characters rather appealing (mostly in a non sexual way at first) and i think i originally was looking forward to a decent background for my desktop involving either something to do with star fox and pokemon, and well... google can help you find things even you didnt know you wanted


----------



## Henk86 (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't think it really matters to be honest, as long as you're happy being a furry. I'm happy about it.


----------



## Antimony (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm still pretty new to this kind of thing - the whole notion of a community and so forth - but I think I've always been one. I love dogs especially; always had GSDs, since birth, in fact. And, you know, video games helped. And Disney. And Warner Brothers...


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 30, 2009)

I posted once already on here.
But I would have to say that I always went into my own world with furry animals and friends in it.

And growing up I love Disney movies like The Fox and the Hound, Lady and the tramp, Oliver and friends and the list goe's on and on.

I also love the newer furry movies like Madagascar and Bolt too 
Although I just have recently joined up in furr communities I have been furry pretty much since birth 

No furrsuit withe but that is in the works too


----------



## Typh (Mar 31, 2009)

What made me go anthro, as I call myself.

I say it would be the games I played as a kid (Star fox being a big player in it.) Also that I'm an animal Lover on top of that, something I inherited from my mother.

I haven't communicated with other furs that much before, and I still find it hard to do so, I have no idea why though. 

Before too long I found myself drawing them and over the years I got better. 

As for fursuits? I don't do that, it's a cool thing but I can't see myself in one at all.


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 31, 2009)

I am not extreme furry when I do get suite done I will just wear it out on cons or when I want to scare the locals. Hahaha

Basicly watching furry movies and having a big furry collection of stuffed animals my whole life has made me more tuned into the animal aspect then my human connection.

I even told my folks if I did come back as something I want to come back as an animal.

I like animals but for some reason most want to bite me or nom the crap out of me then be friendly with me.

And I think cats can sense that I feel more like a wolf-fox as almost all cats I come across have bit me. Don't ask me why I just pet them and they go psycho on me.

I don't think it helps that I was born in the year of the canid.
So yea think that might be it haha.



Typh said:


> What made me go anthro, as I call myself.
> 
> I say it would be the games I played as a kid (Star fox being a big player in it.) Also that I'm an animal Lover on top of that, something I inherited from my mother.
> 
> ...


----------



## Graviolies (Mar 31, 2009)

gold digger.


and anime cat girls :V


----------



## Shadowterm (Mar 31, 2009)

Too many Disney movies. XD That and Sonic the Hedgehog. Nowadays I could care less if the new stuff (AKA heroes and newer) _died in a *fire.*_ But the rest of it is still fun to play. I never really got the whole suit thing, but if I could change forms I'd probably want to become at least half animal. It's just a fun idea.


----------



## PleasedAsPunch (Apr 1, 2009)

I suspect a combination of morbid curiosity, a forgotten, severe blow to the head, and sheer misfortune.


----------



## FanaticRat (Apr 1, 2009)

Don't really know. I was exposed to as much animal and anthropomorphic stuff as a kid as anyone else I know but for some reason it just clicked with me and I started having a fascination with anthropomorphic characters. I guess I was just pre-disposed to it or something, I dunno enough psychology to really say.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm an artisan, and I love animals. I don't know if I said this, but I've stumbled across the fandom on accident. Since then, I feel its part of me. Not to a point of unnormality, but I feel belonged; like a club.


----------



## trez407 (Apr 1, 2009)

well i have always been a fuury, i have always liked animals and my favorite movies wen iwas 7 was lion king and robin hood i didnt no i was a furry till like last month i new wat they were but i didnt no that i was 1 so any way like last year i was watching a cartoon called skunk fu and liked it and my sister who is almost my twin was a furry and she showed me a furry comic then i starded googling furry comics and in some mystical way found the fandom so basically i hav known i was a furry 4 1 month im only 14


----------



## krystalsfan (Aug 27, 2009)

I guess it happened to me when I was talking to my friends on the phone. I didn't know that one of my two friends on the phone was a furry, since he didn't say anything about it. My friend ,which was a furry, told me to search Krystal from Starfox on YTMND. I had no clue who Krystal was or what Starfox was. So, I did it anyway and could stop looking. I kept it secret for a while. So here I am today with my love of Krystal and a furry art.


----------



## BassMan (Aug 27, 2009)

Road Rovers and Animalympics made me a furry, Road Rovers fansites and Furcadia made me realize I'm a furry


----------



## Ackslawsin (Aug 27, 2009)

High Tail Hall started it but Leftover Lounge really.


----------



## zc456 (Aug 27, 2009)

I didn't get evolved in the fandom until 2005 where I tripped upon VCL while exploring a friend's Yahoo! gallery I met on The Sims Online *le' sigh.* So you can thank him. I was 15 and pretty much never saw any nude images on the internet (sept that one time on Google) in my life. So it was shocker to, well, pretty much enjoy what I saw on that site.

Then I found an artist who's webpage lead to DeviantART. After that I was just in it for the art, however I had my own fursona, with the community being second handed as the site continued to suck me in. Learned the hard way on that one. :|

As time went on (skipping horrible 2 year date), it gradually become more about the community at whole then just the art alone. Since I met many new friends, discovered waay more then DA could ever provide, and so on. Then I decided to consider myself a furry. And the rest is history.


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 27, 2009)

My parents.

They did everything wrong and screwed me up in the head.

Now I'm here.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 27, 2009)

my  boyfriend did. he';s interested in it so i got curious


----------



## twelvestring (Aug 27, 2009)

walked in on my parents doing it. never wanted to see a naked human again...tragic just tragic.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 27, 2009)

Stevie_Vickers said:


> Oh man, Pokemorphs. When I was ten years old, I had a notebook full of Pokemorph drawings (mostly Ninetales and Persian) before I knew what they were. I wish I hadn't thrown out my old sketchbooks.
> 
> I was really into the Redwall book series when I was growing up and had a general interest in anthropomorphic animals before that. Pokemon really drew me in, as did the Star Fox series and the Sonic the Hedehog games. I was the kid who insisted on watching the Lion King over and over and over when I was growing up as well. I didn't know that this stuff fell under the 'furry' label until I was fourteen or so, and I shyed away for a long time because a lot of people on the web had this major hate-on for furries for some reason. I got over it, so...yeah. There's my story.


 

Pretty much the same for me, except that I didn't watch _The Lion King_ over and over again or draw Pokemorphs (hell, I don't even like monster-collecting franchises). And now, with StH being screwed by Sega and Nintendo (Mario and Sonic at the Olympic Games? BS) and StarFox generally being a bit too strange (in my opinion--I have a different view of "strange" than everyone else for me, I'm just into the anthro art.


----------



## BunnyReaper (Aug 27, 2009)

a very unlikly story really...My brother had this pic of a Girm reaper, only it was a gaint grey rabbit, we called it the Evil bunny rabbit and then MANY years later I thought of it and make most of my accounts named "BunnyReaper" or "TheBunnyReaper" on games and forums, I knew what a "furry" was and I slowly turned into one I guess LOL


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

NOTHING MADE ME A FURRY!  I HAVE ALWAYS BEEN BORN A FURRY.

Just kidding.  Read article on ED.  Laughed at furfags.  Found out about the truth later, liked it and joined.


----------



## Avan Wolf (Aug 27, 2009)

I've been a furry for most my life (no, I wasn't born a furry, just turned furry at a young age), despite being mostly inactive in the overall community.
I can't pinpoint the exact source, but it was about the time when I restructured myself mentally at an early age to cast off my naivete.


----------

